

4 Rules for Raising Money in a “Recession” - roundfounder
http://the42.com/news/2012/04/04/4-rules-for-raising-money-in-a-recession/

======
au70
Those don't really seem like rules. They seem more like ways that you and your
team got lucky.

~~~
roundfounder
Thank you PK... :) and yes, we definitely got lucky.

------
rexbarbaris
Good advice for any time

